# Delaware’s



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

I found out my chickens are. Not columbian rocks. They are Delaware.


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

Please get a full body shot paying special attention to the hackles and tails.

Your bird doesn't appear to carry barring from this angle, only columbian.
Delawares carry columbian and barring.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

ChickenBiscuts said:


> Please get a full body shot paying special attention to the hackles and tails.
> 
> Your bird doesn't appear to carry barring from this angle, only columbian.
> Delawares carry columbian and barring.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> View attachment 43129


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

What? How did you find out that? I had a feeling they might've been Delaware's, they both look just like them.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> What? How did you find out that? I had a feeling they might've been Delaware's, they both look just like them.


Someone told me


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Someone told me


Yes, but are they 100% sure? How did they know and find out?


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

Animals45 said:


> Yes, but are they 100% sure? How did they know and find out?


Doesn't matter, animals45. "Someone" told her so it must be true. You know, it's kind of like if it's on the internet, it must be true.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

imnukensc said:


> Doesn't matter, animals45. "Someone" told her so it must be true. You know, it's kind of like if it's on the internet, it must be true.


Yup, guess so, I was just curious to know who told her, I mean like how does she know that the people who told her are 100% SURE.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Yup, guess so, I was just curious to know who told her, I mean like how does she know that the people who told her are 100% SURE.


They told me the body shape is different. They said my chickens look skinnier compared to columbian rocks. And they said that they their black feathers on the neck part is different and they have larger combs than columbian rocks. They said they are Delaware’s and I agree because I researched about them and they lay light brown eggs and rarely broody which is true for mine.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> They told me the body shape is different. They said my chickens look skinnier compared to columbian rocks. And they said that they their black feathers on the neck part is different and they have larger combs than columbian rocks. They said they are Delaware’s and I agree because I researched about them and they lay light brown eggs and rarely broody which is true for mine.


Wow, I guess so then!


----------

